# Skinny Frog...? (Citronella Tinctorius) Wont eat.



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

So I have two Citronella Tinctorius that are around 4 to 5 months old. They are in different tanks and for a good amount of time they were the same size, but now one is almost double the size then the other. The smaller one also seems to be a little paler. They get roughly the same amount of food give or take a few flies.

At first I was hoping one was male and one was female, and I was hoping that was the reason for the size differance. Now it seems like its a bit more drastic then that. 

Can they mature at that much of a differant rate or are the chances high that something is wrong?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Frogs even siblings can grow at different rates but I would not assume that is what is happening in this case. It will be most helpful if you can post photos so that we can help assess whether the smaller frog appears to simply be growing more slowly or shows signs of something more serious.

Bill


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I would assume that a heavy parasite load would slow growth down. It might be a good Idea to put both frogs in temp containers on damp paper towel. This will allow you to collect clean fecals. Contrary to popular belief any vet should be able to do a frog fecal. They are looking for the same parasites. Most vets probably send the fecals out to a lab anyway. Mine charges $30 per sample, which isn’t cheap but I get the answer the next day. The vet should provide you with little sample containers that have a plastic scoop attached to the lid. You will need about as much material as will fit in the scoop. Two tinc poops worth.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

The skinny one has stopped eating. I found a local vet and am bringing them in first thing in the morning. Both have been gettin gthe same amount of food...



Skinny:










Fatty:


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

I have some anti-biotics to give them, but I still dont know how to get the smaller frog to start eating again.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

He still wont eat.. I dont think he has much time left


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

I dont know how he is still kickin it, but he is... I saw today he was trying to catch flies but he would just open and close his mouth... no tongue movement.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

i had mine very skiny but it was eating maybe you cna try to put him in to pedialite that can help to gain strenght and maybe hell start to eat again, but a fecal its necesary to make sure what he have and proper treatment.


----------



## XtReMaTriX (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah I saw him getting some flies out of his water bowl a few minutes ago but it worries me that he isnt using his tongue.

What is a Pedialite? Calcium & Water? I did a search for it and thats about all I found. What ratio of calcium to water should I use? How long do I keep him in it and what tempature should the water be?

Thanks


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I've never used pedialite but instead calcium gluconate. When diluting the CG, you want a CG:water ratio of 1:10. Then you drop the solution on the frogs back a few times a week.

I would def. get some fecals done just to make sure.


----------



## perrocabronus (Mar 24, 2007)

sorry i missxpell the word english is not my language, is pedialyte, is an oral electrolyte maintenance solution, specially formulated for children, help the for get some nutrients, and the calcium gluconate.


----------

